# Geneva Motorshow - MK3 Launch - Day Trip...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all.

I've been going through working out the cheapest way to have a day at the Geneva Motorshow and have finally got everything sorted out. I've already booked along with two others now but will post up the details here in case anyone else wants to join in.










Audi have already confirmed that the Mk3 TT and the Audi S1 will both be launched at this show so if you want an early hands on with either of these then you need to join in with this trip 

I'm not offering to book this for anyone, just simply giving the details for you to book your own place.

It will be a very long day indeed.

So, *Wednesday 12th March* is the day which works out the best. Rough plan for the trip is this:

*Tuesday 11th March:*

Travel to hotel at London Heathrow for the evening including food.

*Wednesday 12th March:*

Arrive at Heathrow Airport for 5am for flight check in.

Depart Heathrow on 7am flight.

Arrive Geneva at 9:40am (local time).

Arrive at Palexpo Centre for Motorshow around 10:30am.

Spend around 6-7 hours at the show itself.

Leave Palexpo Centre for 6pm.

Arrive Geneva Airport for 6:30pm

Depart Geneva on 8:30pm flight.

Arrive back at Heathrow for :9:10pm (local time).

Back to hotel for food and another nights stay.

*Thursday 13th March:*

Depart hotel for home.

*Booking Details:*

The flight is currently £100 return, and I've booked through http://www.heathrowairport.com/

The flight details are:

Heathrow Airport (LHR) To Geneva International Airport (GVA)

Airline:	SWISS (LX)
Operating Airline:	SWISS (LX)
Flight Number:	LX 359
Departure Terminal:	1
Class:	Economy
Departing:	07:00 Wed 12 Mar 2014
Arriving:	09:40 Wed 12 Mar 2014
Arrival Terminal:	MAI
Duration:	1 hr 36 min
Aircraft type:	Airbus A320-100/200

Geneva International Airport (GVA) To Heathrow Airport (LHR)

Airline:	SWISS (LX)
Operating Airline:	SWISS (LX)
Flight Number:	LX 358
Departure Terminal:	MAI
Class:	Economy
Departing:	20:30 Wed 12 Mar 2014
Arriving:	21:10 Wed 12 Mar 2014
Arrival Terminal:	1
Duration:	1 hr 36 min
Aircraft type:	Airbus A320-100/200

The hotel details:

Travelodge Heathrow Central.

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/

Currently £35 for the Tuesday night and £20 for the Wednesday night. Obviously the hotel is optional for either night, but for me traveling 2.5 hours to the airport just makes it easier.

Entrance to the show:

The website for the show is here:

http://www.salon-auto.ch/en/

Tickets page here:

http://www.salon-auto.ch/en/page/entry- ... ickets-454

It's about £10 for entry, just book online and print out the eTicket.

So far there are three people going so will hopefully share a taxi for ther short ride from Geneva Airport to the Palexpo Centre.

Thats all the details, if you are going to join in please let me know and we'll be able to join up if you wish


----------



## DavidCowen (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this a show worth going to? It wasn't on my list


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Huge show, one of the bigger European ones, so definitely worth going to.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Coincidence there, will be there on the same day


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nick can you just turn up on any given day and pay on the door so to speak?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, you can and its right on the airport, walking distance.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

When will be the new TT unveiled: on the first day of the show or a bit later?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jacek said:


> When will be the new TT unveiled: on the first day of the show or a bit later?


Not any definite information yet. Most of the new models are shown in the first day or so usually I think.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone else coming along?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jacek said:


> When will be the new TT unveiled: on the first day of the show or a bit later?


Audi Press Conference on Press Day, March 4 at 9am CET


----------

